# ZHP... Is it worth it?



## farnsworth (Oct 12, 2004)

I was looking at a couple of different cars this weekend, G35, TL, and the 330i ZHP. After reading on this board, it seems there are lots of ZHP owners around here. 

Should I consider the ZHP? The 330i is already expensive, so why should I opt for the ZHP? I test drove a vanilla 330i and a ZHP and I couldn't really tell a difference, other than the interior. Plus, a full size spare is nice.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

farnsworth said:


> I was looking at a couple of different cars this weekend, G35, TL, and the 330i ZHP. After reading on this board, it seems there are lots of ZHP owners around here.
> 
> Should I consider the ZHP? The 330i is already expensive, so why should I opt for the ZHP? I test drove a vanilla 330i and a ZHP and I couldn't really tell a difference, other than the interior. Plus, a full size spare is nice.


Eeeh Gads!

I smell another 330i ZHP v 330i flame war a brewing!!!

You couldn't tell the difference? Then maybe the ZHP option is not for you (why pay for something of no use/value to you).

Mmm, how about the 325i if the 330i seems over the top?


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

ZHP owners will be outraged. I have read others say they didnt feel a difference between driving the two.

If the ZHP looks appeal to you, go for it. If you are not into the updated looks, then a 330 w/ SP would be enough for you I guess...

If the prices on a BMW are too high for you, the G35 is a sweet car from what some of my friends tell me.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

NetEngWiz said:


> ZHP owners will be outraged. I have read others say they didnt feel a difference between driving the two.
> 
> If the ZHP looks appeal to you, go for it. If you are not into the updated looks, then a 330 w/ SP would be enough for you I guess...
> 
> If the prices on a BMW are too high for you, the G35 is a sweet car from what some of my friends tell me.


The new TL is also a good bargain car.


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

Eduardo said:


> The new TL is also a good bargain car.


True, true, but it's fwd :eeps:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

If you drove them both and you couldn't tell the difference, then I'd say the answer is that the package is not worth it to you. Since it's your car, I'd say what others feel about the difference is meaningless.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

PhilH said:


> If you drove them both and you couldn't tell the difference, then I'd say the answer is that the package is not worth it to you. Since it's your car, I'd say what others feel about the difference is meaningless.


 :stupid:


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

$3900 buys you quite a few aftermarket parts that will add a lot more HP and handling than the perf. package gets you. The biggest change with ZHP seems to be cosmetic bits like the nice bumper and cool alcantara seats/steering wheel.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

This could get ugly.


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

NetEngWiz said:


> ZHP owners will be outraged. I have read others say they didnt feel a difference between driving the two.
> 
> If the ZHP looks appeal to you, go for it. If you are not into the updated looks, then a 330 w/ SP would be enough for you I guess...
> 
> If the prices on a BMW are too high for you, the G35 is a sweet car from what some of my friends tell me.


DITTO..G35 is the next one down if I had not gotten my 330i. 
As far as a momentary test drive goes, you will not see/feel any difference between 330i and ZHP. After all, they are the same car. However, after you have driven both for a year, you will DEFINITELY feel the differenceS.

Having driven both at track and AutoX, I can say that both are a great car with similar power. Though, ZHP will out-shine SP in a handling arena.


----------



## DrivingMaryland (Jun 16, 2004)

If you did not feel/see the difference than the ZSP should be just fine for you. :thumbup: You might be just fine with a much cheaper Acura or the G35, see if you feel a difference with those. Get whatever feels right for you.


----------



## asb2002 (May 29, 2002)

I'm sure if we polled users, we'd find that long time 330 drivers can definitely feel the difference in the ZHP, and that people unfamiliar with both 330 and ZHP have a harder time gauging the extra 10HP.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I think a lot of people on focus on the 10hp difference between the two cars, but the ZHP package also has the 3.07 rear diff which adds more punch over the regular SP 330's as well.


----------



## ///M-Spec (Jun 3, 2004)

I posted this a few weeks ago at bf.com. Reposted here intact.



LateApex said:


> It is much more comprehensive than the Sport-Pack (ZSP). Mainly, you get big wheels, firmer suspension, shorter gears and 10 hp. The rest is mostly cosmetic; fluff, really, but very good looking fluff.
> 
> There is a signfigant 'feel good' handling difference between the ZSP tuning and ZHP tuning. Overall, the car feels more aggressive. It has sharper turn-in. It is more stable and secure in the corners. In reality, it is just a few ticks quicker, but you do feel it. The standard car gets a little soggy at the limit, while the ZHP stays crisp a little longer. It splits the difference between the ZSP and the M3.
> 
> ...


I echo the thoughts of many others here: if you honestly can't feel a difference between Sport and Perf. Package, then chances are you will be better off with Sport. For regular everyday street driving, the ZSP is a 92nd percentile car, while the ZHP is a 94th percentile car; it only really stands apart from ZSP when you are driving at or very near the limits. But if that small percentage of the time is important to you, then its worth it.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

farnsworth said:


> I was looking at a couple of different cars this weekend, G35, TL, and the 330i ZHP. After reading on this board, it seems there are lots of ZHP owners around here.
> 
> Should I consider the ZHP? The 330i is already expensive, so why should I opt for the ZHP? I test drove a vanilla 330i and a ZHP and I couldn't really tell a difference, other than the interior. Plus, a full size spare is nice.


What type of comparison shopping is that? TL is a front wheel drive car :dunno:

Why is everyone treating ZHP as a model? It is JUST an option. Don't get it if you don't want it. By "vanilla 330i" you mean what - non SP or SP equipped car? 
I own a 330i with ZHP and my wife drives 330i SP. I drive her car a lot and so I think I have a good comparison scale. They are different and they behave differently under the same conditions. Those are not night and day differences but enough to make me want ZHP.

On top of that there are things like cloth/alcantara interior for which I would be willing to pay almost the entire package price to get instead of bmw crappy leather.

In essence, get what you want. Noone can really help you choose it as everyone else will have different criteria of choice than you.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

ff said:


> I've owned a "regular" 330i, and a "ZHP" 330i, and it is not worth the extra dough. The handling is only _ever-so-slightly_ better thanks to better tires, but that's about it.
> 
> The smartest buy is a stripper 330i with the sport package. When the stock Conti tires wear out, then replace them with something better.


I see your point but good luck reselling this stripper with no sunroof down the road... Probably 90% of the buyers in this segment are looking for LUXURY sport sedan.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

asb2002 said:


> I'm sure if we polled users, we'd find that long time 330 drivers can definitely feel the difference in the ZHP, and that people unfamiliar with both 330 and ZHP have a harder time gauging the extra 10HP.


The biggest difference between the two is not on the extra HP. In fact, even a long time 330 driver can hardly feel the hp difference unless he is on the upper range of the rev. It's the ride and handling that makes the difference. Some people like and some don't. But the difference is very noticeable. I have a few friends who are not BMW owners absolutely hate the firm ride of my car. They think the ZSP is ok, not to their liking but still tolerable, but definitely not the ride of the ZHP. And they felt the difference in the first minute of their ride.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Is this better than that blah blah blah... who gives a crap. 
Whatever you decide don’t base your decision by what some opinionated people think on a BMW board.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

Artslinger said:


> Is this better than that blah blah blah... who gives a crap.
> Whatever you decide don't base your decision by what some opinionated people think on a BMW board.


 :stupid:


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

ff said:


> I've owned a "regular" 330i, and a "ZHP" 330i, and it is not worth the extra dough. The handling is only _ever-so-slightly_ better thanks to better tires, but that's about it.


when I bought my car 2 months ago, the only 330i's with step in the color I wanted (mystic blue) all included the ZHP package, so after some hair-tugging, i gave in and got a ZHP. If you haters think that $3900 is a lot to pay for exterior trim pieces and marginal performance improvements, how do you feel about a $4000 paint job .

That said, i love the zhp package, although it does ride a bit stiff for most of my passengers. On my test drives, the standard suspension on the nonZHP was noticeably less harsh, which was not necesarily a bad thing...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Mysticblue325i said:


> BTW, the Mazda 6 is a great car!


Yes it is, but it doesn't have RWD or 280 hp.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

kurichan said:


> I never understood why people are so quick to place their own value system on others' decision making processes.


Because:

1. He was asking for other people's SUBJECTIVE advice on a public forum :dunno:

2. I don't know his "value system" hence I was forced to use mine - how stupid of me


3. Any decent car magazine (no, I'm not talking about Car and Driver) would not include Honda Accord and 330i in the same comparison test


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Mysticblue325i said:


> Ok, I know I will get a lash or two for saying this, but since you've been thinking G35, perhaps you may want to think a bit harder about that over the 330i with or w/o ZHP.
> 
> I just bought an '04 G35 sedan w/ 6MT, and though I knew before test driving it would walk all over my 325i, damnnnnn, did it ever. In my opinion (of course, only talking street driving), and only my opinion, handling matches if not exceeds by a little bit in the G35 over my 325i w/SP (same suspension as a 330i with or w/o SP). I don't street race (and I haven't track'd it yet), so according to most of the auto mags, the G35 6MT is a little faster than the 330i and on par with the 330i w/ ZHP.
> 
> ...


Nope, I think you got it dead on. Great brief comparison from someone lucky enough to own both cars. I will say this, I love the firm seats in the BMW, even on longer drives, but then again I love a rock hard matress as well. I'm very interested in what else you have to say about the G35 in comparison to the BMW.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The G35 will be on my short list of cars to look at when I replace the 325. 
What is the warranty and maintance on the G35?


----------



## AudiPutz (Oct 14, 2003)

4-year/60,000-mile basic coverage under the New Vehicle Limited Warranty 
4-year/60,000-mile Federal Emission Defect Limited Warranty 
6-year/70,000-mile Limited Powertrain Coverage 
7-year/unlimited-mileage Corrosion Coverage 
10-year/unlimited-mileage Seat Belt Warranty

Maintenance? What maintenance? You pay for it.



Artslinger said:


> The G35 will be on my short list of cars to look at when I replace the 325.
> What is the warranty and maintance on the G35?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

farnsworth said:


> I test drove a vanilla 330i and a ZHP and I couldn't really tell a difference, other than the interior. Plus, a full size spare is nice.


That says it right there. I suggest you try a 330i with and without the sport package and decide which you prefer.

BMW option packages are expensive for what you get. The base models provide more value for your dollar.

Was the 330 you drove a steptronic or a manual? A 325 with a manual is about as fast as a 330 with a steptronic. You might prefer a less expensive 325 manual over a 330 automatic.

Are you looking at a sedan or a coupe? The Performance Package doesn't really fill the spot left vacant when BMW decided not to make an e46 M3 sedan. If you are looking at the coupe, you might want to take out an M3. That will be a noticeable difference


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Mysticblue325i said:


> One other thing, for a fully loaded (including Nav) G35, I paid a few hundred LESS than I paid for my 325i. I got great deals on both, though.


So this doesn't turn into a debate, I am not challenging the G35 or your comparo, but I would just like to point out that the G35 will probably end up being quite a bit more expensive than the 325 to own because of maintenance costs and more rapid depreciation.

Just a reminder that TCO is a better comparison than purchase cost.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Wallenrod said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. He was asking for other people's SUBJECTIVE advice on a public forum :dunno:


 Was he?



> 2. I don't know his "value system" hence I was forced to use mine - how stupid of me


I won't argue with your latter statement 



> 3. Any decent car magazine (no, I'm not talking about Car and Driver) would not include Honda Accord and 330i in the same comparison test


 Nor did he. Read again. The comparison was between a TL and a 330.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

kurichan said:


> Was he?
> 
> I won't argue with your latter statement
> 
> Nor did he. Read again. The comparison was between a TL and a 330.


I think the point was that a TL is just a cooking FWD Honda sedan (though I thought the TSX was the accord chassis and the TL was the Honda Legend).



Have to say I'm not clear on whether you can compare a ZHP and a TL, given the price difference, drivetrain and handling issues. I almost think that if the original poster is even considering it with these other cars, he will probably be quite happy buying a TL and saving a ton of money. After all, the TL is basically a white-box sedan with the automotive equivalent of glue-on chest hair (that 270bhp number).

:dunno:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

norihaga said:


> Have to say I'm not clear on whether you can compare a ZHP and a TL, given the price difference, drivetrain and handling issues...


That would depend entirely on your priorities and parameters for comparison which takes us straight back to my original point... It all depends on what you need in your car... It helps to understand someone's preferences and priorities before discounting the TL or any other car... Remember, it's HIS car, being bought with HIS money, not ours... What if styling is more important for him than handling, and he prefers the TL? What if he doesn't want a car that is going to be replaced by a new model within the next 12 months?

When I got my last car, my choice was at one point between a Prius or Honda for a daily driver along with an insane sports car for when I didn't have to cart the kids around versus the BMW. They don't compare, but for my situation, either would have satisfied me...


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

kurichan said:


> That would depend entirely on your priorities and parameters for comparison which takes us straight back to my original point... It all depends on what you need in your car... It helps to understand someone's preferences and priorities before discounting the TL or any other car... Remember, it's HIS car, being bought with HIS money, not ours... What if styling is more important for him than handling, and he prefers the TL? What if he doesn't want a car that is going to be replaced by a new model within the next 12 months?
> 
> When I got my last car, my choice was at one point between a Prius or Honda for a daily driver along with an insane sports car for when I didn't have to cart the kids around versus the BMW. They don't compare, but for my situation, either would have satisfied me...


Right, hence I think if OP is even putting the TL in the same category as the other two, he should probably buy it. Seems like he would be perfectly happy with a white-box sedan with the TL's good looks and whizz-bang interior.

A G35 would just mean extra issues in winter and what my TL-owning buddy calls the Emerson radio switchgear. (Not that I checked to see he doesn't live in some sun-drenched snowless state before writing that...)


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

norihaga said:


> I think the point was that a TL is just a cooking FWD Honda sedan (though I thought the TSX was the accord chassis and the TL was the Honda Legend).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TSX is the euro accord. I think the RL is the legend


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

AudiPutz said:


> 4-year/60,000-mile basic coverage under the New Vehicle Limited Warranty
> 4-year/60,000-mile Federal Emission Defect Limited Warranty
> 6-year/70,000-mile Limited Powertrain Coverage
> 7-year/unlimited-mileage Corrosion Coverage
> ...


Actually, it does include pads and rotors for 3 years or 36,000 miles as well, and my dealer, w/o asking, threw in the first (3) '3750 mile' oil changes & inspections. Its too bad it doesn't have the rest of BMW's maintenance program, too.

________________


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> Nope, I think you got it dead on. Great brief comparison from someone lucky enough to own both cars. I will say this, I love the firm seats in the BMW, even on longer drives, but then again I love a rock hard matress as well. I'm very interested in what else you have to say about the G35 in comparison to the BMW.


Thanks, I'll try to post a follow-up, in another thread, on other _subjective_ comparisons when I've had a little more time behind the wheel of the G.

_________________


----------



## sorianoa (Oct 3, 2004)

During the test drive, you should feel a difference when you shift using the steptronic. The ZHP is a bit quicker and the exhaust is a nicer growl after 4k, although don't forget the brake in period. lol

You will however, feel a nice difference making a tight turn onto a freeway onramp. Suspension is an expensive mod to upgrade. It looks sportier from the get go, I have no complaints.

04 330 ZHP


----------



## zero4588 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think 3 series with ZHP is by far the best combination of handling and ride comfort of all 3 series. 3 series with regular sport suspension isn't just gonna cut it compared to G35s, having driven both cars extensively before purchasing the ZHP. In terms of pricing, thanks to BMW's rebate, we got a really good deal on a rather well-equipped ZHP in August, which only cost one or two thousand more than a similar equipped G coupe. Without hesitation, we immidiately jumped on the ZHP. But G35s definitely have its edge over regular 330s but not ZHP in my opinion *wink*wink*. Though Infiniti still has a lot of homework to do in refining their VQ, falling short of the refinement of the smooth I6.


----------

